# TWO 40 gallon El Naturals Update



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

My first natural 40 long








My fourth 40long.I may have to take this one down for baby angels soon.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i love the first tanks uts amazing and now because of this i just think i might take a trip in the blizzard to walmart for soil to do my smaller scale 20 long...im sad to about the taking down of the first one....i was looking at it and the assotment was amazing and i would have loved to see what came of it well maybe things will change


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

That's some nice, lush growth you got goin on there! Very nice. Is that M. minuta in the foreground in the last pic? I have some in my 3gal El Natural and it's doing great. What're you using to cap your soil layer?


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

ItsDubC said:


> That's some nice, lush growth you got goin on there! Very nice. Is that M. minuta in the foreground in the last pic? I have some in my 3gal El Natural and it's doing great. What're you using to cap your soil layer?


Hi I'm not sure the species of the Marsilea.It grows very well in natural plant tanks! I have a shop light over ea tank with 2 40watt cool bulbs.My substrate in ea of my natural tanks is Miracle Grow GARDEN soil with a few handfulls of heavy clay-loam native soil from my garden and capped off with play sand from lowes. Best Wishes


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow did you have any algae issues?


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> wow did you have any algae issues?


Hi
Yes almost EVERY new plant tank has a "ugly" break in period before things settle down.I have had tanks turn green,had huge brown diatom outbreaks etc. They clear up on their own IF you will leave them alone.Add a few more plant and have patience. TY


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well i got the tank done and i went and bought my 2 black angels cuz of you ha ha love them they are fred and ethal i had to name them


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Super quick update for the few following my tanks.Everything is doing well without much help from me.I do nothing.I turn on and off the lights,feed ,top off evaporated water and remove duckweed and Riccia.Riccia grows very quick all of the sudden.Sword plants are also throwing spikes of babies all over.Funny thing is i never bought riccia it just showed up floating in another tank.Sold & traded several hundred E.tenellus from the foreground and other misc cuttings.It's starting to comeback strong! The angels are doing a number on the sword plants with my approval.










thx for looking


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

Your tanks are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

GUPPYRAMKRIB!!! welcome back bud! lol i love the tank just fasinating everytime i look at it. your angles are beautiful!!!


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Gorgeous tanks.

guppyramkrib - I have P.M.d you.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful tank and fish. I'm truly impressed!


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

*El Natural Baby Pictures 1st 40gallon update*

New baby pics.At it again....









hatched about 5 days ago.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> Beautiful tank and fish. I'm truly impressed!


Thank you!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

its an honor to get to have diana walstad to post in your column. but truly i love the tank.


----------



## zenkeror (Apr 18, 2008)

Love the tank, the green of the plants and the black fr. the angels give great contrast !


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

a question about your substrate, do you see any problems with sand as a top layer, because i read a thread earlier and read it could cause anaerobic problems. other then that, i like ur tanks >_<b


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

xpistalpetex said:


> a question about your substrate, do you see any problems with sand as a top layer, because i read a thread earlier and read it could cause anaerobic problems. other then that, i like ur tanks >_<b


Hi 
Their are many ways and many substarates that work. I have NO problem with sand in any of my natural plant tanks.What works for some may not for others. Best Wishes


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Baby Angels are doing great! They have a few hundred freeswimming babies now! Thx


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW, That tank looks really amazing, especially with those black angels for contrast! What are some of the plants do u have in there?? i.e. the grass in the foreground??


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> WOW, That tank looks really amazing, especially with those black angels for contrast! What are some of the plants do u have in there?? i.e. the grass in the foreground??


Thanks
Plant list for this tank:
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus amazonicus
Echinodorus tenellus**************This is the forground plant! Fast grower with soil substrate 
Crypt. crispatula var balansae
Crypt. lutea
Crypt.wendtii Red
Ludwigia palustris
Lilaeopsis Micro Sword
Java Moss
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Anubias barteri
Hygro. difformis Wisteria
Certopteris Water Sprite
Ceratophylum Horn Wort
Duckweed 
Riccia


----------

